# Best thing about 'alone time'



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Dh is away at a conference, kids are on a short camping trip with my parents, I'm all alone at home and the best thing about it is being able to turn up my music. How childish is that, lol. Kids usually whinge they don't like my music, so I don't turn it on much.

Next best thing is no one asking me to do anything. Ahhhh.

:bounce:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Funny thing about music. I like lots of different music, mostly folky rock stuff from the 60 and 70s. Dylan, Springsteen, Eagles, Lynyrd Skynyrd. You know the type. For modern stuff I usually listen to country. My kids all complain. But then my 17 year old drives my truck a lot and I've started noticing that when I get in it after him, the station is on one of my country pre-sets. LOL and it turns out his girlfriend is a huge Dylan fan.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

breeze said:


> Dh is away at a conference, kids are on a short camping trip with my parents, I'm all alone at home and the best thing about it is being able to turn up my music. How childish is that, lol. Kids usually whinge they don't like my music, so I don't turn it on much.
> 
> Next best thing is no one asking me to do anything. Ahhhh.
> 
> :bounce:


Umm, in our house. Kids don't have any say when it comes to music (we have 4) and let me tell you, we play music A LOT.

Have an entire home theater system/2nd zone etc and all. 12" sub too.

Music keeps us sane!!!

:scratchhead:

There is times when we tell them to go in their rooms and we blast it. That sub will shake entire house.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Heh, maybe I should start kicking them out of the house when they complain. "If you don't like it, you can go... play outside" :rofl:

I hear people complain that they're lonely when they're alone. I enjoy being alone, probably because it doesn't happen much. How do you enjoy your alone time?


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love being alone and I dont have kids.  Especially if I am working on something I like doing.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't mind being alone but in short time periods (few hours). Anything after that and I'm looking for wife/kids....

Actually when it comes to playing outside, we try to keep the music down so we can hear them etc. But sometimes we will blast it.

Both of our cars have serious audio systems as well (each one has 12" sub/amp set up).

Our kids do like most of the music we listen to but they also like modern day crap unfortunately. We don't play that.

We do listen to wide variety of music.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like my evening tonight  as much as I miss my boys it's also nice to have some " me " time too


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like being able to go anywhere and not having to consider other people's time and preferences. It's just me and my own thoughts and imagination.

W and D are going to Korea for about 6 weeks this summer... and even though I miss them, I'm looking forward to the alone time.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Once a year my husband takes the kids fishing in the High Sierras. Two days of having the house to myself. I love it!

Fortunately my daughter and I both like country music but she can't stand it when I put on my hard rock.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

I enjoy surfing the net, reading and writing in my journal during my alone time.


----------



## StayInIt (Jul 27, 2012)

Sleeping for 14 hours. Last time my daughter was away as a well as my husband I hibernated like an overstuffed bear. Woke up feeling like the Queen of Sheeba.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

I def enjoy my time alone. One of the perks of being divorced and having a gf with own house I guess 

Diner = what you like when you like it, no power struggles over the remote control, vegging without anybody to critisize or wanting to do other stuff,...

Sometimes I wonder if I don't like it a bit too much... def not in a hurry to have gf moving in... is this a bad thing? :scratchhead:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Alone time is awesome. Wife went on a GNO last night. My parents took the kids. I watched mob movies and ate chicken wings. Sigh.....pure heaven.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My son was with his father last night so I had the house to myself. I spent the late afternoon doing a little yard work. Came in and took a long hot shower then put on my jammies and spent the night in front of the tv watching old episodes of Being Human. And I had a brownie and a glass of wine for dinner, followed by a late night snack of cold pizza. Then I slept until 9:00 this morning. It was awesome!


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

For my birthday my husband took everyone shopping for my presents and part of his present to me was an empty house for a few hours.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

I love alone time! I don't get it very often, but when I do I usually end up browsing the internet and watching a show simultaneously. Well, either that or I'll turn up the music too loud and deep clean/organize my entire house (very therapeutic). That's the life, isn't it?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I understand 100%. I'm divorced and have discovered that I like alone time even more than I realized when i was married for all the little pleasures that have been mentioned here. I'm glad to hear there are others who enjoy alone time as well and don't view it as a major tragedy if you have to spend a little time apart from the spouse.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Although my greatest past time is being near my husband...and he would say the same... we're not on top of each other or anything like that.. 

I still enjoy my alone time... I get decent amounts when he is at work & the kids are in school...hanging on forums, doing Ebay, researching & googling whatever is on my mind... this can suck all of my day if I am not careful... 

The ultimate for me ...has always been...this scene... 








..

or lying on our hammock caught up in a good book... getting lost in a movie too...(though I'd rather do that with him)... 

Also when songs like More Than A Feeling comes on the radio... I want to crank it to blasting...and I have to restrain myself when I am with H & kids.. so yeah...

Love being alone driving down the road ...fiddling with that radio or a special CD in...I like the windows down, the wind blowing in my hair ....singing at the top of my lungs ...just makes me feel so alive... music's always had that awesome "almost spiritual" uplift over me..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't worry about alone time as much as I used to.DH is so accepting of my personality that I don't crave solitude much anymore.I'd just end up doing the same things I can do when he's right there with me. ahhh that's so sappy ROFL

Alright, I will admit to being ok with him spending the day golfing w/the guys bc that's the day I spend on the couch watching Jane Austen movies


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

For me alone time is where I can actually get something done. 

Most of the time with my wife around its constantly being expected to do something for her they way she wants it with her standing over me telling me how to do every detail which drives me nuts and then some.

If you know what needs to be done, have a idea of how you want it done plus have the time to hover around me telling me how to do it you obviously had the knowhow and time to have done it yourself.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish I didn't like alone time but I can't help it --- I am addicted. I am not married and do not have children. My budget would be awesome if I had a housemate but I'd rather put less in savings a month than have someone living with me. I have a BF who has his own place. Sometimes I dread the weekends when he and I have plans to do something. I'd rather be home, sitting on my back deck, slinging back some spiked drinks and listening to the birds chirp without feeling like I should be doing something constructive or having a meaningless conversation for the sake of talking.


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

> Sometimes I dread the weekends when he and I have plans to do something. I'd rather be home, sitting on my back deck, slinging back some spiked drinks and listening to the birds chirp without feeling like I should be doing something constructive or having a meaningless conversation for the sake of talking.


Oh why can't my wife be more like you?!


----------

